# Monster Buck! Any info?



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Got this pic from a fellow OGF'er. Don't have any info other than it was killed in Central Ohio on Private land. Anybody seen this one yet? Any info it?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

all i have to say is wow!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no info on it either. It seems to be an everyday occurrence where stories get fabricated as to where the deer was taken so because of that I always tend to be skeptical until more evidence comes out. If that deer was indeed taken in Ohio it will certainly be making some headlines. That is a monster indeed!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Most of them I don't believe. This one I would like to especialy since it supposedly was killed pretty close to the house. It also said it was a 36 point.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen the picture, though I can't remember where. I don't think it said Ohio. Pretty sure it's another one making the rounds. Not sure if anyone knows the truth yet...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I too got that same message pic. Was told it was killed near Woodstock, OH. Maybe it was from Valleyview Whitetails in Logan County. Several "high fence" operations in that area. If so that's a nice $8000.00 buck. No thanks.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

it might have came from briarwoood in bellefountaine?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow is right. That buck is sweet.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I recieved that pic earlier this week via phone message. Mine also said it was killed in Woodstock, OH. I believe Woodstock is somewhere near Marysville. My message also said it green scored 308.

I didnt post it because I get messages all the time and they never turn out to be real. I didnt figure it would be long before it popped up on here. Would be nice to know the story behind it, its an awesome deer!!


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

if that deer scored over 300 it cost that "poor" fella over 15grand


----------

